# Prepping for new tegu!



## Tiarette (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello everyone, 
My husband and I are trying to prep for an upcoming addition to our family. We're looking into a black and white. We've done a ton of research for what we could and are ready to start getting the enclosure(s) set up prior to purchasing to make sure we can get all the parameters correct before bringing our new addition home.
We have ordered an 96x48x48 that has several week lead times but are also setting up a 46x18x18 for the baby until the main enclosure gets shipped in.

*My main questions:*
Is 46x18x18 too small for a temporary enclosure for a baby?

is the T5 10.0 zoo med optimal UVB? Also should I put multiple UVBs in the 96x48x48 to cover the entire enclosure or just near the basking area? Also how low should I mount it so s/he couldn't harm itself but still receive the proper amount of uvb. I've read varying info and wanted to get more opinions. 

Is 1/1/1 Cyprus mulch/soil/coconut coir or 50/50 cyprus mulch/coconut coir appropriate substrate for maintaining good humidity and allow proper burrowing?

Should I invest in a humidifier/fogger? Waterfall-esk water bowl, pool or just spray the substrate?

Basking spot temps. I've heard anywhere from 95-130. What's too hot? whats too cool?


Money is not an issue at this time. I'm up for any critiques and please, please any information from seasoned keepers would be extremely helpful! Any brands to buy or avoid would be awesome as well! This is our first large reptile and I want them living their best, healthiest life that we can give them! I apologize if these questions have been asked 10x over but with so much information out there my head is spinning.


----------



## Iris000 (Feb 18, 2022)

these are good questions I'm also new here and I'm trying to get some info on the black and white tegu because I want to get one I have two lizards right now a bearded dragon and a green anole


----------

